# Tired of pruning trees.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I didn't feel like pruning apple trees for the entire afternoon so I snuck out. 

Spring is on it's way although there should be a couple more ice fishing trips. 


A few pics for viewing pleasure.


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

Looks like a great alternative to tree pruning. That is a batch of good fish. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

Pretty fish! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Looks like quite the productive day on the river - congrats!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Beautiful fish! Gives a guy the itchin to go fishin.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The one problem with apple trees they usually look the same after you are done fishing and you still need to prune them. 

Great looking fish by the way, I need to forget about what I am doing and head to the river.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

nice. Those browns are pretty -- I love the halos! I might have to borrow a couple of those pictures for paint job....


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

That is really neat! You have it dialed in for sure. 

.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like a good day! I've been fishing the Weber a lot, but have been wanting to sneak down to the LoPro to get in on some of the action.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> nice. Those browns are pretty -- I love the halos! I might have to borrow a couple of those pictures for paint job....


Yeah, all the fish seemed to be extra pretty. I was most impressed with the bows yesterday. That first one was an especially nice (and chunky) specimen. (wasn't thrilled with how the picture turned out :neutral

I did have to note though that both the big bows had faint throat slashes. :shock:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I need to get out and try my hand at fly fishing after a 20 year sabbatical from it. I could go for a few whitefish to smoke up!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I still haven't finished those darn trees. Today, worked on them this morning but I took the long way home from a haircut appointment. :noidea:

Not as fast as last week but still adequate love until the storm blew in.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

another cuttbow? that's sweet!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> another cuttbow? that's sweet!


I read on the internet that they are an aphrodisiac, right?

I do admit that catching them put me "in the mood" to catch more of those chunky fish.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Catherder said:


> I didn't feel like pruning apple trees for the entire afternoon so I snuck out.
> 
> Spring is on it's way although there should be a couple more ice fishing trips.
> 
> A few pics for viewing pleasure.


Nice and Good looking fishes! The weather is nice so I think you can get more >>O


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Animediniol said:


> Nice and Good looking fishes! The weather is nice so I think you can get more >>O


What kind of patterns work well for bots?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The trees are finally done.  Chance to get away for a little while, so I did. How was the fishing? Slow, don't bother. 


Uh, actually the fishing was really good but the fair weather angler hatch was coming on today.  
A couple of pics to prove I was there.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Come one Catherder- the least you could do is show some identifiable landmarks in the background so I could take my daughter fishing and make some memories. haha Excellent fish. I really like how fat they are. Well done!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Packout said:


> Come one Catherder- the least you could do is show some identifiable landmarks in the background so I could take my daughter fishing and make some memories. haha Excellent fish. I really like how fat they are. Well done!



LOL, does it help if I tell you that I can hear a 4 lane highway in the background and the regs are artificial fly/lure only?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

What helped most is seeing your photos and the motivation to go fishing. haha (And I pruned my tree earlier this month too)


----------

